# GFX King Contest



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

This is a contest to see who is the true grafix king. This poll will be open for 5 days. The winner gets 30k in points, good luck to everyone.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I will also add 30k..I went with Kimura.. All great GFX artist.. but he stands out more..


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

not even considered...


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Well since you think all of this people are Noobs since they use brushes, i didn't want to add you to this list.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> Well since you think all of this people are Noobs since they use brushes, i didn't want to add you to this list.


lol, I never said anyone was a noob, I meant, if you wanna get better stop using brushes... but w/e


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

No offense but you might need to start using brushes.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> No offense but you might need to start using brushes.


ROFL, that would be going bakwards...

there is no skill in brushes, and maybe they look good to the untrained eye... but they're not


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

*Well i have seen a lot better sigs come from people like I kimura I and TREY B. and BP88 and Evil ash than you and your sig league. *


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Ortiz boy said:


> *Well i have seen a lot better sigs come from people like I kimura I and TREY B. and BP88 and Evil ash than you and your sig league. *


what is my sig league?

and lol, the sigs that they make are average at best

Kimura's are pretty good


----------



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

Hmmm.. this is tough! Actually I like all of these guys here. First I got inspired to create mma sigs because of Trey B. Im also a big fan of Kimura's & EvilAsh's work but for me I think I would go for brownpimp88. Not only this guy is talented (he won Coppershark's contest) and he is nice too. He also genuinely give props and encouragement to other gfx artists who made good sigs and he constructively criticizes your art if you needed one. I am a fan of these guys art but my vote goes to BP88. :thumb02:


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I am going to go with Evil Ash. I like his style the most.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I think I'm...hmmm...sub-par at GFX really. I mean, my GSP sig is nothing too CRAZY, but I ride with it.

I'll vote for KiM. He helps a ton of people out, and never really charges anything for it. Don't get me wrong though: B-Pizzie and Ash-man are both talented, TALENTED dudes.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

WHERE THE HELL IS BLEXXE hes the best ive seen on here hands down


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Xarmpit, I think you can shut up now. 

First of all I don't really agree with this poll in the first place but whatever, it doesn't really matter. I'm not here to show that I am better than anybody else nor do I think I am better than anybody else. I really do prefer workig together and helping each other out. If somebody can give me advice that isn't being said in a condescending manner, I love that. I just like helping people out, you won't ever see me asking for people to give me points. It's their choice whether they give me points or not. Kimura has come in new and has really done a good job. He really puts in a lot of time and really works to get people's requests done and if I didn't know any better, I think he enjoys doing it. Me, if you request from me, I'm probably going to take a couple of days to get back to you. Sometimes I will do it straight away. It usually depends on how I am feeling. I really should sort out my priorities though and really start giving back to this forum which has really been so very good to me. Us graphics guys should really start working together and communicating. Whenever I see a request, I will post a response saying that I will do it and then I come back later and 3 others have responded saying that they will do it too. So it seems that a few of us are trying to out do each other. If you want to be like that, that's fine but I really would like it much better if we worked together and communicated. Anyway... BP can really do some nice stuff. Overall I think he could be the best one of us if you want to see who the best one is, to me it doesn't really matter. Trey has some nice tricks. Presentaion wise the stuff he makes doesn't ever show a weakness. That's the thing. You want good solid pieces of art with no holes. You need to work toward that. I'm pretty balanced, I think. I like to balance things out but the thing with the stuff I make, my work doesn't really have the spark that just grabs you and makes you want to stare. So, I feel that's my weakness. Somebody else may think something else. I don't know. I don't really think of myself as being good and I'm not trying to out do anybody else. So, yeah, I really don't want to vote but who's work do I like the most? Usually, BPs. His work is solid. All around, very good. That's what you want.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tito Ortiz avatar*

Ortiz Avatar


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Blexxe is still the best IMO and i think if he made his talents more avaliable you all would agree hands down


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Ray, dude it looks like you cut and pasted his pic, it looks good but fake. Is there not a Tito pic you can use??


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Ortiz boy said:


> Hey Ray, dude it looks like you cut and pasted his pic, it looks good but fake. Is there not a Tito pic you can use??


I slapped it together quick since I wasn't even nominated in the poll.

Just kidding.

That's the only pic I had, and I threw it together in under a minute just to get you something quick.

I'm still loading Photoshop on the new laptop since my old one died. The installation process is not going well.

Windows Vista suxx.

EDIT:

The new one is posted now.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

*did you like read my user title then make this thread?*


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

You would think so. Maybe seeing my user title aswell, he may have thought that had something to do with my graphics (which it doesn't at all).


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, I just read xamrit's post, and a couple of other ones, and boy, some people take GFX too seriously. In all honesty, the majority of the crap that I manage to produce is half assed. Wait not even half assed, maybe like 1/20th assed. 

While I guess I sort of agree that brushes are easy to use, it still takes a good artist to make the most of them. If you look at most of my crap, I just use brushes as a lazy person way to blend shit. I don't post graphics to try and out do someone or to prove that I am some sort of crazy guy and others are "noobs". I post it because I am bored or I want to help someone out. Just curious, what do you use/do for your sigs? Because I hate to be rude, but I'd suggest being lazy and a "noob" and using brushes because them 3-D Metalic BGs look a little whack to me. But maybe I am of the un-trained eye, and am a noob.

Oh and BTW, Ash, that Barnett sig looks sex to the e.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

its trey day baby


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Wow, I just read xamrit's post, and a couple of other ones, and boy, some people take GFX too seriously. In all honesty, the majority of the crap that I manage to produce is half assed. Wait not even half assed, maybe like 1/20th assed.
> 
> While I guess I sort of agree that brushes are easy to use, it still takes a good artist to make the most of them. If you look at most of my crap, I just use brushes as a lazy person way to blend shit. I don't post graphics to try and out do someone or to prove that I am some sort of crazy guy and others are "noobs". I post it because I am bored or I want to help someone out. Just curious, what do you use/do for your sigs? Because I hate to be rude, but I'd suggest being lazy and a "noob" and using brushes because them 3-D Metalic BGs look a little whack to me. But maybe I am of the un-trained eye, and am a noob.
> 
> Oh and BTW, Ash, that Barnett sig looks sex to the e.


 i agree looks cheap


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> Hey *Xarmpit*, I think you can shut up now.
> 
> First of all I don't really agree with this poll in the first place but whatever, it doesn't really matter. I'm not here to show that I am better than anybody else nor do I think I am better than anybody else. I really do prefer workig together and helping each other out. If somebody can give me advice that isn't being said in a condescending manner, I love that. I just like helping people out, you won't ever see me asking for people to give me points. It's their choice whether they give me points or not. Kimura has come in new and has really done a good job. He really puts in a lot of time and really works to get people's requests done and if I didn't know any better, I think he enjoys doing it. Me, if you request from me, I'm probably going to take a couple of days to get back to you. Sometimes I will do it straight away. It usually depends on how I am feeling. I really should sort out my priorities though and really start giving back to this forum which has really been so very good to me. Us graphics guys should really start working together and communicating. Whenever I see a request, I will post a response saying that I will do it and then I come back later and 3 others have responded saying that they will do it too. So it seems that a few of us are trying to out do each other. If you want to be like that, that's fine but I really would like it much better if we worked together and communicated. Anyway... BP can really do some nice stuff. Overall I think he could be the best one of us if you want to see who the best one is, to me it doesn't really matter. Trey has some nice tricks. Presentaion wise the stuff he makes doesn't ever show a weakness. That's the thing. You want good solid pieces of art with no holes. You need to work toward that. I'm pretty balanced, I think. I like to balance things out but the thing with the stuff I make, my work doesn't really have the spark that just grabs you and makes you want to stare. So, I feel that's my weakness. Somebody else may think something else. I don't know. I don't really think of myself as being good and I'm not trying to out do anybody else. So, yeah, I really don't want to vote but who's work do I like the most? Usually, BPs. His work is solid. All around, very good. That's what you want.


lol, very original, never heard that before :sarcastic09: 

what I said was always going to make me look like a prick, but hey its 100% true

brushes are for beginners, you wanna get better? use tutorials that dont involve using a brush... if not, well thats your choice


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> Wow, I just read xamrit's post, and a couple of other ones, and boy, some people take GFX too seriously. In all honesty, the majority of the crap that I manage to produce is half assed. Wait not even half assed, maybe like 1/20th assed.
> 
> While I guess I sort of agree that brushes are easy to use, it still takes a good artist to make the most of them. If you look at most of my crap, I just use brushes as a lazy person way to blend shit. I don't post graphics to try and out do someone or to prove that I am some sort of crazy guy and others are "noobs". I post it because I am bored or I want to help someone out. Just curious, what do you use/do for your sigs? Because I hate to be rude, but I'd suggest being lazy and a "noob" and using brushes because them 3-D Metalic BGs look a little whack to me. But maybe I am of the un-trained eye, and am a noob.
> 
> Oh and BTW, Ash, that Barnett sig looks sex to the e.


I used to take GFX seriously, the sigs I show on this forum take me around 3 mins to make... I was just telling you the truth, if you wanna get better use my advice (stop using brushes), if you don't care continue doing what you're doing, after all it's a MMA forum not GFX forum

I didn't directly call anyone a noob, I said brushes are for noobs, which is true, if the truth hurts, live with it

PS: sorry for double post


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Well it's better to say, if you want to become better with graphics, an idea is to step away from brushes and explore other alleys. I don't think any of us noobs really take graphics very seriously. You're allowed to post your thoughts of course but make it clear what you mean because just reading your posts at the start of this thread, people arn't really going to like you. You may or may not care about that but maybe you should take note of that and the things you say. I'm probably repeating myself but that doesn't matter. 



Blexxemen said:


> Hmmm.. this is tough! Actually I like all of these guys here. First I got inspired to create mma sigs because of Trey B. Im also a big fan of Kimura's & EvilAsh's work but for me I think I would go for brownpimp88. Not only this guy is talented (he won Coppershark's contest) and he is nice too. He also genuinely give props and encouragement to other gfx artists who made good sigs and he constructively criticizes your art if you needed one. I am a fan of these guys art but my vote goes to BP88. :thumb02:


Did you make Liveson's banner? You did a really good job with that. I like your Pacman avatar too by the way. You should add your own little touch to it.


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> lol, very original, never heard that before :sarcastic09:
> 
> what I said was always going to make me look like a prick, but hey its 100% true
> 
> brushes are for beginners, you wanna get better? use tutorials that dont involve using a brush... if not, well thats your choice


*In my opinion, every designer on this site is better than you. I am usually not this mean but you piss me off. I know some of the best designers there are and they all use brushes. Now you coming in here and saying brushing is for noobs when we all use them is exactly like coming in here and saying MMA is for **** and boxing is better.

Please stop making yourself look like an ass...produce one good piece of work before you can criticize others and make such a bold statement.*


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

*Look at I kimura I go!!!*


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I KiMuRa I said:


> *In my opinion, every designer on this site is better than you. I am usually not this mean but you piss me off. I know some of the best designers there are and they all use brushes. Now you coming in here and saying brushing is for noobs when we all use them is exactly like coming in here and saying MMA is for **** and boxing is better.
> 
> Please stop making yourself look like an ass...produce one good piece of work before you can criticize others and make such a bold statement.*


honestly, I could care less what you think










I havent seen anything better than that on this forum, and that is not even near my best

the last time i used brushes










this one is decent










this one was decent


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey xamrit, lets see you take a stab at my ortiz sig. Check out the thread.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> In all honesty, the majority of the crap that I manage to produce is half assed. Wait not even half assed, maybe like 1/20th assed.


1/20th assed. LOL :thumb02:

Repped.

I'm not sying that your work is 1/20th assed. I'm just saying that is a hysterical phrase.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The banners where you use brushes look a lot better. LOL


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

xAmRiT said:


> honestly, I could care less what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOL!
You're joking right?
TREY B.'s St Pierre sig is WAY better than that and so are many on this site*


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow. A lot of animosity here.

Brushes seem to be at the core of this debate. I never got into brushes, not the textured ones which it seems are being discussed here.

But, I'd consider using them. One would be foolish not to use all the tools available in any endeavor. 

The key to using tools is not to use them right out of the box as is. If you do, you will produce product that looks like any one could have made it.

If you use the standard fonts loaded into your computer, your result will be text that we've all seen before in garage sale flyers and baby shower invitations.

By modifying the text, or brushes, or whatever, you start to use the tools to produce innovative work.

It's possible to use the same tools everyone else is, yet make something that looks like nothing that's ever been seen before.

It's art that we're talking about. To make it, you get inspired. You see something inside and transfer it to the real world by means of pencil and paper, or paint and canvas, or clay sculpture, or some brushes in Photoshop and a few pictures off the internet.

I think Evil Ash said that he just throws together most of the stuff he makes on this forum. That's not art - and I believe that was his point which was well made. 

Most, means that there are a few things that I'm sure he doesn't throw together. The ones you sit and tweak while hours tick away like minutes. 

That's art.

There shouldn't be wasted time discussing if people should brushes or not. Who cares what you use. I've made some great pieces that I've used crayons on. 

You can scan that, bring it into Photoshop, use some brushes on it, duplicate the layer, desaturate it, create a displacement map, change the layer style...

My point is that art can be created anywhere, with anything, at any time. It's not what you use, it's how you use it.

This thread has inspired me to start using brushes in innovative ways. 

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I KiMuRa I said:


> *LOL!
> You're joking right?
> TREY B.'s St Pierre sig is WAY better than that and so are many on this site*


yeah, like your Joe Lauzon one :sarcastic09:


----------



## I KiMuRa I (May 18, 2007)

lol i made that one like 2 months ago i am just too lazy to make another one


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I KiMuRa I said:


> lol i made that one like 2 months ago i am just too lazy to make another one


ok, well I'm going to stop posting in this thread because I think I just look like a prick if I continue, I've said what I need to.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ortiz boy said:


> Hey xamrit, lets see you take a stab at my ortiz sig. Check out the thread.


LMAO. There is never a bad moment to plug your request, eh, OB?


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

:smoke01:


----------

